# dsl volumenzähler



## timhaegele (26. Juli 2004)

hi

ich suche folgendes:

ein dsl volumenzähler der folgendes können muss:

- interneteinwahl über router, also dsl über lan
- es muss das volumen von mehreren xp benutzern getrennt aufgelistet sein

weiß von euch jemand wo es so ein programm zum downloaden gibt?

danke schon mal!


----------



## myplex (29. Juli 2004)

Ich benutze einen ISDN Router´. An einem Computer den ich immer laufen lasse habe ich RouterControll und eine Software zum auswerten (der RouterControl Daten) intalliert. Es werden nicht alle Router unterstützt. Wenn dein Router nicht kompatibel zum RouterControl ist lade dir auchnoch den Editor runter


----------

